# Any review or comments/experience of the Optoma HD20 projector?



## rentangz (Jan 24, 2008)

Im planning to buy my first front projector and considering the Optoma HD20..so need some info about this new projector.Thanks..


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

There is a good review here....http://www.projectorcentral.com/optoma_hd20_home_theater_review.htm I will say that if your looking for good customer service Optoma is about the worst I have ever dealt with and although my HD72 has a great picture it's bulb life is terrible, I have had 3 bulbs with non lasting more than 800hrs. Optoma knew there is a problem and refused to address it. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

I would look into something else if I were you for the reasons listed above, I have bought 2 Projectors used as the value crashes on them rather fast, a late model Panasonic, Epson, Mitsubishi or Sanyo could be had for that used and offer IMO better performance.


----------



## rentangz (Jan 24, 2008)

So, any recommended model for Panasonic,Mitsubishi,Sanyo PJ that is at USD1,000 max price range?


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Not sure what Chad's trouble is with Optoma, but I don't think you'll get a better PJ for 1k. Projectors almost always best TVs in picture quality. So that projector will offer a substantial upgrade at 1080p resolution. Now if you want lens shift features then I suggest the Sanyo PLV-z60 it's still a much better display than most TVs.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

There isn't much but the Optoma for the less than $1000 mark. I'm not a big fan of buying used because you never know what you're going to get. I'd take the new Optoma over any of the others used. There are no new Panasonic or Mitsubishi's within your price range. 

If you check out PJCentral, for a 1080P projector you have three choices - Optoma HD20, BenQ W1000 or a Vivitek H1080FD. All three are within PJCentral's top 10 popular 1080P home theater projectors.

I think you would be fine with any of the three. Just check out all of the specs and make sure it will work out in your room. :T


----------



## rentangz (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks Chad for your sharing of your comments likewise mech for your other recommendation aside from the optoma hd20.I will check out the specs of vivitek and benq brands and model.The most that I can stretch of my budget is up to USD1300.I would like to experience cinema like screen size and planning to buy a 90" or 110" screen.I have read that DLP's are much better than LCD's..am I correct for the same budget range?I prefer a brand new unit rather than used unit.I am inclined with the optoma hd20 for budgetary reasons although it may have its flaws considering the price range and I hope its not that bad.:dontknow:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

In my limited experience, DLP is better than LCD. LCD, though, allows for better placement options while DLP is much more limited.


----------



## JIverson (Mar 5, 2010)

I am in the exact same situation. I have roughly $1000 to spend on a projector and the 3 mentioned above are all on the short list. 
I am starting from scratch. I have a dedicated room, 13'6" from projector to screen and will figure out each component within the next 2 months. Here is where I am so far:
Projector, HD20
Receiver, Onkyo Tx-sr876
Speakers, SVS SBS-01 with the PB12-NSD Woofer
The screen is up in the air, it will be a fixed screen about 110" diagonal
Roughly $3500 in equipment so far. (open to suggestions in all aspects)

Seating will be next.
I'll be following this thread intently.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Personally for under $1000 the Sanyo PLV z5 is one of the best options you get fantastic lens shift and a projector that will last. I have had two Sanyos and both have never given any troubles. The Optomas have reliability issues going by reviews I have read and by all the issues Member Tcarcio has had with them.


----------

